# Anyone familiar with Sportmix Wholesomes?



## CorgiJack (Feb 7, 2013)

Just picked up a bag of this food. Budget's tight right now and it seems ok. No corn, wheat, soy. Limited ingredients, no fruits or vegetables. Seems to have come out back in 2010 but can't find reviews on it anywhere. Has anyone heard of this brand or know anything about it?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

There are a couple or so here who have mentioned some sportmix foods before, but I'm not sure if that is one of them or not. Someone will come on and can help you out. Can you post the nutrional information and ingredients? That may help if there are several that are similar.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I know the SportMix Premium formulas very well. I have lots of friends that are top trainers and breeders that use the 24/20 or 26/18 formulas. Top dogs.

The one you are asking about is new. The company that makes Sportmix also makes Earthborn and Pro Pac, Midwesterm Pet Foods.

I don't think you can go wrong with any SportMix food at the Premium or Wholesomes level. They are good products.

I think that formula is brand new as is designed to compete with Diamond Naturals except the company that makes it is much better than Diamond.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

My Tractor Supply just started carrying it this week. It was $28.99/40lbs, so a great price point for someone on budget and I think it looks decent. Better than many other foods in the same price range. 

Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols) Dried Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement.
Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein, not less than 26.0%
Crude Fat, not less than 16.0%
Crude Fiber, not more than 4.0%
Moisture, not more than 10.0%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids, not less than 3.75%*
Omega 3 Fatty Acids, not less than 0.40%*


Lamb Meal, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Peas, Rice Bran, Menhaden Fish Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Dried Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement.
Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein, not less than 22.0%
Crude Fat, not less than 12.0%
Crude Fiber, not more than 5.0%
Moisture, not more than 10.0%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids, not less than 2.10%*
Omega 3 Fatty Acids, not less than 0.70%*

Menhaden Fish Meal, Brown Rice, Rice Flour, Rice Bran, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Dried Beet Pulp, Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Manganese Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Calcium Iodate, Cobalt Carbonate, Folic Acid, Sodium Selenite, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement.
Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein, not less than 22.0%
Crude Fat, not less than 12.0%
Crude Fiber, not more than 5.0%
Moisture, not more than 10.0%
Omega 6 Fatty Acids, not less than 2.40%*
Omega 3 Fatty Acids, not less than 1.00%*


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

My feed store carries SportMix Premium at $31.99 for the 50lb bag.


----------



## CorgiJack (Feb 7, 2013)

I appreciate all the responses. I paid $34.99 for a 40lb bag. The place I buy from has owners and staff that really stay on top of this. They dropped Diamond years ago and no longer carry Innova/Evo. I have used Earthborn, didn't know it was the same company as Sportmix. I like Earthborn, but since the budget is a little tight I went for the Sportmix. My dog is a shelter rescue that is supposedly a Corgi - Jack Russell mix. He's 40lbs and a really good looking dog. I'll post his pic when I get a chance. I have used Orijen, Acana, and Fromm as well. Riddick4811, that's a GREAT price you found. I'll see how Snoop likes this Sportmix.


----------



## MastiffMommy (Jun 12, 2015)

I know this is an older tread, but I switched to Wholesome made by sportmix about 6 months ago. The one thing that I noticed within a week or so is that my Mastiffs did not have the horrible gas and stomach noise that they had on the many other higher priced brands. My one dog doesn't have near the skin problems that she did on the so called "top of the line" kibble. I get it at Tractor supply, It is a larger bag than the pricier stuff and costs less. I have another friend with EM's and her dogs do great on this food, she is the one that recommended it to me after I spent weeks researching dog food.


----------

